# [NSW] Reptiles seized in yet another raid



## Rob (Dec 12, 2013)

Police seize large number of reptiles during search of home - Dapto

*Image courtesy of NSW Department of Primary Industries*








Police and Department of Primary Industries have seized a number of exotic and native reptiles during the search of a home in Dapto, near Wollongong yesterday.

About 4pm (Wednesday 11 December 2013), police and officers from the Department of Primary Industries conducted a search at a home on Bingara Avenue and allegedly found a number of exotic and native animals.

They found and seized the following exotic animals:

- 1 x 18-inch Alligator

- 1x Veiled Chameleons

- 2 x Columbian Red Tail Boa Constrictors

- 2 x Slider turtles

- 3 x Corn snakes.

They also allegedly found and seized the following native animals:

- 2 x Bearded Dragons

- 1 x Netted Dragon

- 2 x Ridge Tailed Monitors

- 1 x Lace Monitor

- 1 x Darwin Carpet Snake

- 8 x Geckos (mixture of native & exotic species)

A 24-year-old man was spoken to by investigators and released without charging pending further inquiries. All reptiles were in good condition and not under threat.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 12, 2013)

I am not suprised at all. Dapto is a dump.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 12, 2013)

were the gators and veiled chameleons the ones that were stolen from the aus reptile park?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 12, 2013)

Boa's in pre-slough...

Jamie


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 12, 2013)

What generally happens to the animals after they are seized?


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Dec 12, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> I am not suprised at all. Dapto is a dump.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 12, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> What generally happens to the animals after they are seized?



The exotics will be sent to the big wildlife park in the sky... occasionally on a rare instances some are lucky enough to end up in a draw - the natives.


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 12, 2013)

IsaHerpLvrs said:


> My thoughts exactly!


That's what I was going to say lol


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shotta said:


> were the gators and veiled chameleons the ones that were stolen from the aus reptile park?



Was just about to say the same thing....


----------



## Djbowker (Dec 12, 2013)

I know of some seized exotics ended up in the rockhampton zoo, seems like a far better place to put them than euthanised.


----------



## adderboy (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't reckon much to the wildlife officer's uniform


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 12, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Boa's in pre-slough...
> 
> Jamie


trust u to notice lol.... Very true now I've looked back at the pic


----------



## Bearded_Penguin (Dec 18, 2013)

*See you later alligator.*

I found a picture of the Gator.

https://twitter.com/nswdpi/status/410917503930347521/photo/1


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 18, 2013)

daym, that gator though.


----------

